# Two females for adoption in Columbus, OH.



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Someone I know has two black berkshire females, 7 month old sisters. They've spent their whole lives with owners, but they have nipping issues and have drawn blood, and the owner cannot deal. They come with a cage and some stuff.


----------

